# Drum Sander Drawer Cabinet



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I got a new drum sander and the old one had a shelf under it ,so of course it got stacked with scraps of lumber,which kept falling on the floor. When I got this new one I figured it was tine to make a storage cabinet under it to keep the all the sanding stuff.

This is what I came up with:

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

More Pictures:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is *AWESOME!!!* Herb...
*KUDOS!!!*


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice, indeed.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Excellent!!!


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice, shop cabinets that look like real furniture. Excellent, making use of all the space under there.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tom...
looks like Herb is giving you a run for your money


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, I am not quite sure what the cubby holes on the ends are for, but I am sure something will find their way there.

HErb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What they all said Herb.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> Tom...
> looks like Herb is giving you a run for your money


Nope, trailing in the dust here.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Fancy, fancy Herb. I love it.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice shop furniture!! Good job.

David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, that is really nice. I too have built cabinets for all my bench tools, but I haven't yet gotten around to putting drawers in them. Putting a door and/or tight fitting drawer fronts like that on your stands really helps keep the sawdust out. I like the way you made the cabinet to fit within the steel frame.

My DP sits on a cabinet that was originally designed to keep my shop laptop from freezing. It had a radiant barrier lining, plus 2 inches of foam lining the entire inside and a greenhouse thermstat that controlled a 40 watt incandescent bulb. A thermometer inside showed it never got below 45 degrees, even with freezing weather and snow outside. The foam lining precluded drawers, so I installed shelves separated by vertical 1/2 inch ply. I should probably add drawers, but that would require pulling out the foam insulation. I just can't bring myself to do that. The thermostat now controls the heat in my office shed and keeps the computers and printers warm.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

old55 said:


> What they all said Herb.


What Ross said Herb+1


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tomp913 said:


> Nope, trailing in the dust here.


horse hockey..
you both have better skill sets and it shows...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job Herb. Can always use extra storage. Now you can buy more stuff to fill the drawers. Helps the economy.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Wow, that came out really nice Herb. What color is that stain? Really nice!


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

I just bought a new thickness sander as well and mounted it on my 50 year old radial arm saw base that I finally gave up on. So I will be stealing your idea. I never would have thought about putting drawers under it but it's a great way to make use of that space. However, mine won't look as nice as yours. You did an excellent job.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

What a great way to use that space, Herb. Looks really nice.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks great Herb, I need one just like it. Did you make the drawer fronts or use some existing ones? Did not see them in the build and they are much darker than the rest.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

***** five stars Herb, practical can also look good and you mastered it !


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

What they all said Herb.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Really great job Herb. I always like "schnooping" into the backgrounds of pictures, and I see in one of your pics a Zyliss vice! I love mine, which I bought 2nd hand many years ago, but I believe these are now unobtainable - or am I wrong? Rob in SA.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

A well designed and beautifully constructed project. And I'm sure those side shelves will soon be occupied by something useful. Great job !!


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

beautify work Herb. Looks too nice for shop furniture.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Wildwood said:


> Really great job Herb. I always like "schnooping" into the backgrounds of pictures, and I see in one of your pics a Zyliss vice! I love mine, which I bought 2nd hand many years ago, but I believe these are now unobtainable - or am I wrong? Rob in SA.


Rob, I bought my first one in 1968 at the county fair and used it 37 years til lost it in a fire. Now have one I bought off EBay.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/items/?_nk...12&_fpos=&_fspt=1&_sadis=&LH_CAds=&rmvSB=true

Here is the un official history: post # 11......(ZYLISS) Gripmaster Portable Clamping System Multi Vise - by bubinga @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

I use mine constantly for 49 years they have served me well.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The drawer fronts are just from Sepele , with a Zinser spray can shellac ,4 coats finish.

Sapele | The Wood Database - Lumber Identification (Hardwood)

Herb


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Great job Herb. I am waiting for my 16-32 Drum Sander to come in at the Woodcraft store in Connecticutt. I'm guessing that Super Max sold more then they expected to when they were put on sale, it has been almost a month since I ordered it. Hope it's acceptable to you, but I'm going to try to steal your idea. Those drawers look very handy. Thanks for sharing


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Makes me wish I wouldn't have told the guy to just keep the stand when I bought my drum sander....sheeesh!!!

Exceptional in both design and execution Herb!!


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome, and a clever way to use the space!!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The old dog comes thru again. You can never have too much storage.

Congrats on the new drum sander.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Very Nice Herb, that's using your noggin.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You never disappoint Herb. A tool review is in order too, especially since a thickness sander is on my list of potential new tools.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Herb Stoops

Now you've gone and done it. I was "getting by" with a shelf in the base of mine but now you've shown me the light. I'll be stealing that design for certain. Well done.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You never disappoint Herb. A tool review is in order too, especially since a thickness sander is on my list of potential new tools.


Chuck, here is the manual you can see what kind of Quality you Canadians have built into this machine. And the price is the best on the market right now, compared them with Jet, Grizzley, and some others and these are hands down the best of all. I wan't disappointed when mine arrived.
This is my 4th drum sander and it is the best one so far.
https://lagunatools.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/16_32-Manual_ENG_For_WEB.pdf

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Don’t know how I missed this one . That’s a great job you did there Herb, Wow! 
Love the unique shape . It would entail a lot of additional work , (well for me at least) but looking at the outcome, it looks like it was well worth it


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Herb's comment are right on for this drum sander. This is my first one and it is sweet.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Don’t know how I missed this one . That’s a great job you did there Herb, Wow!
> Love the unique shape . It would entail a lot of additional work , (well for me at least) but looking at the outcome, it looks like it was well worth it


Rick,it is not that bad. Just takes a little geometry.
I laid it out on a piece of cardboard.

Just laid out a vertical line on the card board near the center. measured the width at the bottom, found the center and held the center point on the vertical line and marked both ends. measured the height and drew a line for the top, then did the same measured the top.centered it on the centerline and marked the width on the top. 
Then drew a sloping line from top to bottom both sides, and there's the end panels.
Did that for the front and back, you have the case. Don't know what degrees they are, no need to.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I think I’ll just stick to right angles for now Herb . Some day


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice, indeed!!


----------

